

Surviving Silicon Valley - briancray
http://briancray.com/2010/11/10/surviving-silicon-valley/

======
digitalclubb
Love it.. quote of the day: "I was hired because I had the capacity and the
desire to learn and grow professionally"

Great article.

~~~
briancray
Thanks!

------
Modernnomad84
"The only way to keep up is to simply get ‘er done." Agrrrrrreed.

